# shot trainers?



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

I have been thinking of trying out a shot trainer of some sort. I have been looking at the saunders firing line. What have been your experiences with any of these on the market. I work long hours leave in the dark and get home in the dark alot. Small home and my girlfriend doesnt want me too shoot in the house. Please let me know any ideas that could help. 

Thanks.


----------



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

anybody ???


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

I tried the Saunders at one of the shows and like it pretty well but, when I viewed GRIV's video of the Morin trainer, I knew, that's the one I wanted. :thumbs_up
George sells them at his Grivtech site but he was sold out when I tried to order one from him, so, I got one from Lancaster Archery.
The Morin Trainer is the closest thing you will find to getting a similar feel to having a compound at full anchor with a trainer.
I ordered a Morin to practice shooting my Zenith back tension release with and it payed off big time for mastering the release.
Only bad thing, the Morin Trainer is surprisingly expensive, almost a shock really !
You should be able to build one yourself for much less money, if you're inclined.
I'm lazy and wasn't so I just bought my own.  
I got the compound/recurve model, of course, the most expensive one but also the most versatile and best one.
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/the-morin-trainer-compound-recurve.html
http://www.grivtech.com/


----------



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

thanks any more?


----------



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Ala_Archer (Nov 1, 2006)

Maybe just get a new girlfriend?


----------



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

Ala_Archer said:


> Maybe just get a new girlfriend?


?????? what ????????


----------

